# gla now selling mr aqua aquariums



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Props to Orlando and GLA! I hope one day he'll bring the GLA badged rimless tanks back from the grave!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

12 gal long for $45 but costs $45 to ship? Disappointing since I can get it from marine depot for less and not on sale.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

What if, say for example, you bought the 12g long with everything you need for it (substrate, tools, dry ferts, Lily pads, filter, cal aqua Lily pipes, etc.) and combined the shipping? Then, maybe it would even work out to be competitively priced? GLA could ship all the extras inside the tank. Just speculating. 

My last chat with the big O, suggested that they'll start carrying filters, more substrate (hopefully "black earth" ), and more... I'd tell you the "more," but I'd have to (you know the rest)...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure if OP is being sarcastic or not...


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> 12 gal long for $45 but costs $45 to ship? Disappointing since I can get it from marine depot for less and not on sale.


Then go with aquaful!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well apparently Mr Aqua is not all that GLA will carry. My wish came true, being that I'm a fan of GLA tanks, I PM'd Orlando on APE, and he confirmed that they are indeed bringing back the GLA line! Frist container shipment will be arriving Monday the 18th!


----------



## JeniceMendosa (Oct 30, 2013)

Well then, when you receive them, show off the pictures.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

All that for that?

Talk about an anti-climax.


----------

